# 14 ft. Seeker Craft barn find



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

At my dads for Christmas and he asked if I want that old boat in the garage. 
Hell yes! I will do the treatment on this one. I bought it for him about 15 years ago in North Carolina. He took it to Florida and it sat in his shed. He can't use it now and thought I would like it back. 

I have looked on the internet for info on this hull and haven't found a thing. Pretty cool I think. It is 14' long and 55" wide. Capacity plate says 10 HP. 1981 model.


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have pictures but I guess I can't post them. Newbie on this forum.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Look here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

[/URL]/img]


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

[/URL]][/img]


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Try this...


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

What are your plans for it? I like the looks of that hull!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Way Too Cool! All you need is a old metal fuel tank and your restoration is complete


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I'd put a poling platform and more deck :-?


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

My plan is to gut the old seats and transom. Go back with a coosa transom that is 20" tall in the middle. Make stringers and add a floor with a sump. Remove the down turn of the rolled gunnel and add a 1" thick H60 deck. 60" wide with a spoon nose. H60 bulkheads that are open. Small console with grab rail and new tiller power. I am open to recommendations for power. Prefer Yami . 9.9 or 15? She will get my standard Alexseal paintjob. Thinking of doing the whole thing ice blue.


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is she too small for a poling platform?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity why do you want to remove the down turn of the rolled gunnell?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> Is she too small for a poling platform?


No, plenty of 14s out there with platforms....just don't go too tall.

I am looking forward to watching this one.


----------



## Tarbaby1 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity why do you want to remove the down turn of the rolled gunnell?


Once the new deck is on it will clean it up under there. I will use the horizontal part as a tab to glue and tab.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice looking hull.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

sweet looking boat, also it looks like it was far ahead of the time having oversize spray rails, make them a little more pronounced and move them up a bit and boom very similar to hells bay and east cape


----------

